# homemade eca stack



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

bear with me...it's been awhile and i've forgotten how much to take on the eca stack and when i do a search i get TONS of threads to read through.

anyway, the caffeine pills i got are 200 mg and i have 25 mg ephedrine hcl tabs.

i'm probably going to skip the aspirin part of the equation b/c my stomach can be a bit sensitive to it.

each time is it 1 200 mg caffeine pill and 1 25 mg ephedrine?  can you take it 2-3 times a day?

i know to start with less and build if i still tolerate it ok but i've forgotten the doseage range to start and as an upper limit.

thanks!


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 18, 2003)

> each time is it 1 200 mg caffeine pill and 1 25 mg ephedrine? can you take it 2-3 times a day?



Yes.

And before anyone chimes in with, "It depends on your bodyweight," please realize that anyone who states this is mentally challenged.

However, I'm a fan of small and more frequent dosages; 12.5 mgs of E and 100 mgs of C three to six times per day.

At first, start off with 3 doses, spread over 12 hours or so. After this, you can take a dose every 2 to 3 hours. You are less likely to experience negative reactions , as blood levels stay consistent (like using clenbuterol, except in this case it's a do-it-yourself method of extending activity).


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks!  this stack worked well in the past for me with the aspirin.  should it be ok without it?


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 18, 2003)

Forgot:

Aspirin isn't necessary. It disinhibits a negative feedback pathway, however it has never been proven to be effective, scientifically or anecdotally.

Green tea extract (standardized to EGCG) is a better option.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thanks!  this stack worked well in the past for me with the aspirin.  should it be ok without it?



Amusing, as I was in the process of answering that from your original post (after I had forgotten)


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks so much!  Really appreciate the good info.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Amusing, as I was in the process of answering that from your original post (after I had forgotten)



and better still b/c i got the answer i was hoping for!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Forgot:
> 
> Aspirin isn't necessary. It disinhibits a negative feedback pathway, however it has never been proven to be effective, scientifically or anecdotally.
> ...


I know you advised me against the Yohimbe for not but would this  help her?


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 18, 2003)

It is not something I'd start off with. Down the line, perhaps. EC combined with oral Y carries incredibly unpleasant and potentially dangerous side effects (in most cases, it's a matter of the former).


----------



## ProtoFuze (Jan 1, 2004)

Question, the ephedrine here comeso nly in 8mg tabs and caffeiene in 200mg, what wopuld be the best doseage to work with this?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 1, 2004)

take 3 of the 8mg tabs 3 times a day... take 1 of the caffeine 3 times a day with the ephedrine.... so 3 times a day with food you should take 3 of those ephedra and 1 of those caffeine


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 1, 2004)

even though its used for more hard core beta angtagonists lie clen, Ketotifen (i might be spelling it bad but im tired) might be good with ephedra... It lengthens the window where ephedra has its geatest effect....

Its kind of a beta antagonist receptor upgrader... I am definately gonna try it with my eca stack, cause ephedra's effects dwindle on me fast..


----------

